# Piano piece in C minor in the style of Haydn and Beethoven!



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fpiano-piece-in-c-minor

I hope you enjoy it... I know it's amateurish haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2019)

Is that you playing Swosh?


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

No haha, it's just my expensive audio software with a LOT of meticulous dynamics, accents, staccatos, and pedal markings  I could play it but I don't have any recording stuff ;(


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

This is the finished version!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fpiano-piece-in-c-minor-1


----------

